# Aromaleigh MM closing



## summerblue (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to give you gals a heads-up, Aromaleigh is closing up in, apparently, the next 2 weeks.  For the next 2 weeks, there's 35%-off of anything ordered.

Link


----------



## nebbish (Jun 30, 2010)

WHAT! O.O

Guess I should hurry up & place an order.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoa wonder why?!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow i wonder what happened? She wrote "You won....i'm gone. You can stop now.". Maybe a lawsuit or something?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 30, 2010)

^I know it seems hardcore whatever happened!


----------



## nebbish (Jul 1, 2010)

No, it was girls on the Rant 4 The Ugly forum being nasty mean bitches. here and here if anyone's interested. I didn't read all the screen caps, just the overview of what happened. I think it's really messed up.


----------

